# Will this harvested plant reveg?



## TJ baba (Apr 7, 2016)

Title says it all, about 1 week since chopped. Its true og by elemental seeds 

Afraid i may have cut too much off of it


----------



## saiyaneye (Apr 7, 2016)

Give it a try, repot the rootball in quality soil, coco, or whatever.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 7, 2016)

Its in 1 gal now, if I went to 3 gal smart pot & FFOF soil, it would have a chance? It's my favorite strain so far and my last chance at keeping the genetics lol


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 7, 2016)

If you have t5s stick it under there. 
I've had great success revegging under t5 but very little success with hid.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a t8 humidity dome cloner that it would fit in. But that's just a single t8


----------



## Mount (Apr 7, 2016)

Another vote to put it under t-5 or even the t-8, but I would not put it under a dome. I did one two runs ago but have to say, the time it took was incredible...But once it started to grow, I made sure to take clones... its a 50/50 shot... I did repot mine from a 3 gal to a 5 gal after I saw some new growth and it seemed to help it to start to take off


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 8, 2016)

I would suggest leaving a few popcorn buds on the lower branches next time you attempt to reveg. That's where the new growth starts. Good luck.


----------



## Marty Wanna (Apr 12, 2016)

Revegging and some clones have completely freaked me out. I mean look at it....IT's not growing normally, it's all weird and the leaves are all "special needs." the formation of the plant seems pretty important to me, If it isn't growing in primes and pairs, It's not actually the same structure. Maybe I'm wrong, But I don't wanna end up with Audrey munching on my dog in the middle of the night, talkin about, "Feed Me!"

peas

MW.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is the plant today, as you can see there is no new vegetation. It was transplanted to 3 gal and watered just before the pics. Yes or no?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 12, 2016)

50/50


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> 50/50


I can move it under cxb3590 lights for 12 hrs and then put it back under the bright sticks for the rest of the time. Would that be better?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 12, 2016)

IMHO, it's not the lights. It's the lack of little buds that worries me but I'm not going to say she won't reveg.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 12, 2016)

@Joe Blows Trees that's what I was thinking too but I'm gonna leave it alone for a while & see what happens


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 12, 2016)

As long as you don't overwater it or overfeed it, I think you'll be OK eventually. The plant's got to do one of two things - continue to grow (which would be revegging) or die. It's been 2 weeks or so since you chopped her, and she's not dying yet, so it's a pretty good chance she's going to make it. And if she does, then she has to reveg. It's just a matter of time.

I agree it would have been better to leave part of a bud, because they like to grow from those nodes, but at least one of those leaf structures on the stalk looks like a sucker shoot. Your new growth should come from the middle of that one, but you'll probably have to be patient.

Here's one that I'm revegging now. I just cut her 3 days ago, and left some fragments of bud on the 2 lowest branches. I also left enough small fan leaves to support photosynthesis until the new growth kicks in. 3 days before harvest, I flushed it thoroughly in the bathtub, until the runoff was only about 50 PPM above tap water. Then I let the plant dry the coco out for a day or so, watered it with a slightly high-N solution, and gave it 1 more day. Then I chopped it and stuck it under a 400W MH on a 20/4 cycle. The fan leaves were very yellow from the fade, but within 2 days, they were starting to darken again from the N, and you can already see dark green new growth starting to pop out from part of the bud sites.

Even just a few calyxes would have made things easier for you, but if I had to bet one way or the other, I'd bet you're going to be OK. It may be a few weeks, but she should bounce back. Good luck with it.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 12, 2016)

@Skunk Baxter thanks a lot, that was a really helpful read.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks, I'm glad you found it useful. See, I don't like to trim the rootball at the same time I'm chopping it and sticking it under 20/4 lights. It's taking quite a beating already. Will the plant still be OK if I don't baby it like that? Sure, probably. It's a pretty tough weed. But I feel that the less stress I subject it to, the quicker and more smoothly she'll transition back to a useful, cloneable veg-stage plant. I'm not trying to _force_ her to veg; I'm trying to _help_ her to veg.

For me, the key is to make sure the medium is thoroughly flushed of high-PK salts from the bloom nutes, and that the plant is already taking up a new high-N nutrient mix and distributing it throughout the plant before I chop off most of the foliage. Once you've stripped her of her leaves, the plant will take longer to take up the new nutrients, because it's just not taking much water out of the medium. That's also why I like to have the medium slightly more dry than normal when I cut her - instead of watering every day (or even twice a day), suddenly she's only getting a new drink every 3 or 4 days. So if there's any kind of nutrient deficiency or imbalance, it's going to take longer and be more difficult to correct.

I want the moisture profile and the nutrient balance of the coco dialed in to the most ideal conditions for vegging _before_ I start vegging her; I don't want to slap her in the face and disrespect her the same day I'm harvesting her. I think of my plants as my friends, and I'm in their lives to help them be the best marijuana plants they can be. I always try to think in terms of what the plant needs to feel better, and what I can do to give it to them. That's my role. Just keeping them as healthy as possible, and not stressing them anymore than I absolutely have to. Revegging is one of those times where I think you get better and quicker results by babying your plants and easing them along, rather than forcing them to adapt.

Oh, and I grow in coco. So I also make sure that in the last two top waterings, I use a fairly healthy dose of both Hygrozyme and Gnatrol. It's very important to keep the roots as healthy and happy as possible, especially in the early stages when they're exposed to more moisture than they're accustomed to, and this is the worst possible time for a gnat infestation. I try to be proactive on both potential issues, because error correction is a little harder until she gets a healthy set of leaves rumbling away on all cylinders.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 19, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> Title says it all, about 1 week since chopped. Its true og by elemental seeds
> 
> Afraid i may have cut too much off of it


Yeah, you cut a little too much off, like every single growing tip, without which no shoot can ever grow. In other words, you done messed up.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

Absolutely that will reveg, I've left less, just a small popcorn bud and no leaf works fine.. Takes a long ass time 2-4 weeks but it will reveg.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Absolutely that will reveg, I've left less, just a small popcorn bud and no leaf works fine.. Takes a long ass time 2-4 weeks but it will reveg.


Only problem is; there are no buds of any kind on there. Where do you think a shoot is going to grow from, a leaf? Doesn't actually work that way. The plant will stay alive, until the leaves eventually die naturally, just will never grow a shoot.

Actually it looks like a leaf growing from where a shoot should be. Maybe it just looks like a leaf but has a tiny growing tip on it somewhere. If so then it could regen.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe I'm misinterpreting the photos, but it does look to me like one of those leaf structures has two nodes on it - very close together, but it does look like it might be two nodes. Although I'm not as sure of that as I was the first time I looked. If it's got two nodes, it's a branch, and it should reveg. But if it is just a single leaf, then yeah, it may not work.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 19, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Maybe I'm misinterpreting the photos, but it does look to me like one of those leaf structures has two nodes on it - very close together, but it does look like it might be two nodes. Although I'm not as sure of that as I was the first time I looked. If it's got two nodes, it's a branch, and it should reveg. But it is just a single leaf, then yeah, it may not work.


Yeah I saw that later and edited my post. I thought it was just a leaf at first but may be a deformed shoot.


----------



## HamGreasy (Apr 19, 2016)

why waste the time and energy. Get some new plants going


----------



## HamGreasy (Apr 19, 2016)

That shit is going to grow like the toxic avenger blew a load on it, "If there is something worth doing, it's worth doing it right" HST. Don't be lazy and restart your crop with fresh seedlings!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Only problem is; there are no buds of any kind on there. Where do you think a shoot is going to grow from, a leaf? Doesn't actually work that way. The plant will stay alive, until the leaves eventually die naturally, just will never grow a shoot.
> 
> Actually it looks like a leaf growing from where a shoot should be. Maybe it just looks like a leaf but has a tiny growing tip on it somewhere. If so then it could regen.





The new growth will come from that shoot that he has, that's plenty to reveg..I've been revegging a lot the last couple years..I've become a huge fan, every plant that I reveg is a huge bush, growth shoots in all directions.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> Here is the plant today, as you can see there is no new vegetation. It was transplanted to 3 gal and watered just before the pics. Yes or no?View attachment 3655623 View attachment 3655626


good to seal off the open wounds & sawn off stems from bleeding & infections with horticultural bitumen in a spray can


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 19, 2016)

I like to keep nugs for revegging, they send out singlets (often mutated in one way or another) and eventually grow out of retardedness and become full vegging girls. The only plants I had trouble were SFV, and she just took forever because we took her to 60+ and then revegged, and a banana OG, and that thing just threw massive pre flowers that it never went full on veg again.

Leave more plant next time... and it is worth revegging imo if it's genetics you don't want to lose or would otherwise have a hard time finding again.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I like to keep nugs for revegging, they send out singlets (often mutated in one way or another) and eventually grow out of retardedness and become full vegging girls. The only plants I had trouble were SFV, and she just took forever because we took her to 60+ and then revegged, and a banana OG, and that thing just threw massive pre flowers that it never went full on veg again.
> 
> Leave more plant next time... and it is worth revegging imo if it's genetics you don't want to lose or would otherwise have a hard time finding again.


i dunno if a plant that revegs is as good as a plant just grown out from seed or clone? just grew out a heap of revegs this past season outdoors, originally plants were growing great in reveg, then appeared to be budding well but as the flowering progressed the buds seemed to not form properly and were smaller & more airey?, resin count appeared to be down also? it may have been my fault too though i did everything as per normal...im not interested in doing revegs again after this episode


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 19, 2016)

I revegged a few plants, the one that took the longest was a Sativa Chocolope, it's on the second re veg. Just start the veg nutes and return the light cycle back to veg and be patient, could be a while or not.

Good Luck


----------



## HamGreasy (Apr 19, 2016)

Bud Assasin said:


> I revegged a few plants, the one that took the longest was a Sativa Chocolope, it's on the second re veg. Just start the veg nutes and return the light cycle back to veg and be patient, could be a while or not.
> 
> Good Luck


Revegged plants often grow with deformities such as 3 partitioned leaves and stringy flowers. It is more cost and quality efficient to grow a new set of seedlings/ clones. Essentially what you are doing is creating some sort of mutant zombie weed that is inferior genetically


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 19, 2016)

You're not altering the genetics at all; the plant just expresses the genetics differently than it ordinarily would if it's under a great deal of stress - and yanking a flowering plant that was ready to die right out of a 12/12 light cycle and slamming it into 20/4 and forcing it to go back to veg is extremely stressful to the plant.

What you're seeing with the single-leaf structures and weird, whorled leaves is not a genetic aberration, but hormones. The plant is confused, and doesn't know whether it's supposed to be flowering or vegging. It's still producing a full load of flowering hormones, and now suddenly the light is all wrong for flowering and it automatically starts producing vegetation hormones in response to the light cycle. So yeah, it definitely looks like a mutant, because it's basically trying to be two different plants at the same time, and doesn't know what to do.

You just have to give it plenty of time. If you let it go solidly back to veg stage before putting it back into flower, it should be fine, and give you the same nice, dense buds as it did on the first harvest. I think most of the problems people have with revegged plants stems from not giving them enough time to go fully back to veg before putting them under 12/12 again. I always wait until I'm seeing 5-leaf sets, although some may feel that's being unnecessarily anal. I just believe in taking a little extra time to do things right the first time.

I have some clones flowering now that I cut from plants in the first week of bloom over 3 months ago, and it was just 2 or maybe 3 weeks ago that they were finally revegged enough (IMO) to put back into bloom. And even then, boy - did they snap back into flower fast! I only had them under 12/12 for 3 or 4 days before they were already in flower. I barely had time to cut clones before they were already sprouting white pistils all over the place. Even though they were fully vegged, part of them still apparently thought they were supposed to be in flower, and couldn't wait to get back to it.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah I saw that later and edited my post. I thought it was just a leaf at first but may be a deformed shoot.


It could be either one, I really can't tell for sure anymore. The one I'm looking at is on the far side of the plant in the photos, and we really don't have a very clear view. When I first posted in this thread, I was pretty sure it was a small branch, but now that I look at it again I couldn't swear to it. I guess the proof will be in whether it grows out or not!


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 20, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> You're not altering the genetics at all; the plant just expresses the genetics differently than it ordinarily would if it's under a great deal of stress


Thank you for this well thought out post.

Just to ad to the reasons some growers re veg, like Skunk Baxter was referring to the plant switching from veg to flower and the Pheno expressions that result are mostly Hormonal / Chemical processes that are normal in Balance.

Another to remember is the maturity of the plant, a mature plant is fully developed and therefore is more prepared to flower than a immature plant. Some people find that a clone taken from a more mature mother that has been re vegged COMPLETELY and has gotten a good dose of sun or COMPLETE spectrum of life will out perform a plant grown from seed and forced to flower asap.

Take what you want from this, some just want smoke, others just want the best smoke, I belong to the later group of individuals.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 20, 2016)

The people saying reveg is a waste of time must have never tried it maybe
I always reveg when I find keepers 
Grow out one or two packs and reveg the best one 
Even if the plant I reveg (which is then my new mother) doesn't respond the best... The clones will be just like the original mother if the cutting is taken after leaves go back to normal some people like to reveg and harvest twice on the same plants and sometimes the bud can come out sub par on those but if u mother it out after it goes to regular fan leaves ur golden
I've tried it on many different strains 
Worked on all of them and took different times on all from a few weeks when plants were flipped only to sex 
To a few months on plants that have gone thru 2 70 day flowering periods already 
It would prolly be easier to go buy clones or grab some from a friend but not everyone can do that 
Seeds can be expensive and are kinda hard to get for some people 
If you find something special from seed it can not be duplicated sometimes even if u buy the same seeds from same breeder 
Maybe ur cloner went out and u lost all ur clones of ur keeper for next round 
Even breeders lose parent plants every now and then 
Reveg is a great way to keep a particular variety in ur garden especially as a back up plan/last resort 
sometimes u just find something special 
And need to reveg


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 20, 2016)

HamGreasy said:


> Revegged plants often grow with deformities such as 3 partitioned leaves and stringy flowers. It is more cost and quality efficient to grow a new set of seedlings/ clones. Essentially what you are doing is creating some sort of mutant zombie weed that is inferior genetically


how much money do you spend on seeds in a year.


----------



## HamGreasy (Apr 20, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> how much money do you spend on seeds in a year.


Around 50. I know a farmer in northern cali


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 20, 2016)

I buy seeds all the time but I also make seeds from those plants, and have revegged a few keepers.


----------



## HamGreasy (Apr 21, 2016)

What has been your best cross strain?[


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 22, 2016)

I try to avoid crosses unless they are IBL's or Landrace, typically I will inbreed to find the pheno I like in the first generation of siblings and if I can then I like to feminize that keeper and do a write up on it for a futuree grow.

My fave Sativa Thus far is Delahaze, on the indica it would be good old Afghanica.


----------



## platt (Apr 27, 2016)

25 days mark....ding ding dingg

any update?


----------



## ganga gurl420 (May 3, 2016)

You are s


TJ baba said:


> Title says it all, about 1 week since chopped. Its true og by elemental seeds View attachment 3651832
> 
> Afraid i may have cut too much off of it


u are suppose to leave some buds at bottom. The new plant will grow out of the buds


----------



## Dan can grow (May 22, 2016)

I would say yes give her time and she will reveg. Those single and three blade leaves indicate it has already started.


----------



## Corso312 (May 25, 2016)

I know she's throwing shoots and new growth..update?


----------



## TJ baba (May 26, 2016)

The plant lasted like 1 month before the leaves started to turn rusty brown and then it died and never re rooted after it was transplanted into the 3 gal, very sad as the genetics have been discontinued from the breeder. It might could have survived with better conditions and more light.

I pulled it out by the stem and there was a root ball the size of the 1 gallon almost perfect shape that's how I know it was done for at the time of transplant


----------



## Corso312 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## platt (May 28, 2016)

Time to try the mainstream tek. You get rid of 75% of your rootball & let adventicious roots regrow from the stem axis under 18/6


----------



## JDMase (Nov 6, 2016)

platt said:


> Time to try the mainstream tek. You get rid of 75% of your rootball & let adventicious roots regrow from the stem axis under 18/6


I've never heard of this method before. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Bud Assasin (Nov 8, 2016)

You don't even need to do anything other than switch lights to 18-6 and start feeding the Nitrogen again, add a 6500k light if you really want to cover all the details, so essentially it is exactly as it is, reveg, means veg. I am sure you could even play with far red and maybe fuck with the signals like they do to speed flowering.


----------

